# GSD not interested in peanut butter filled kong...any other suggestions on a filler?



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I just bought a Kong for my GSD and filled it up with peanut butter. However, she doesn't really care about the panut butter. If I hold it to her mouth, she will take a few licks...until I put it on the floor. Completely different then other dogs I have had who would go to town on the toy. So, any other suggetions? I do know Kong makes a treat to put in it...but I am looking for any other ideas. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

My dog doesn't care for peanut butter. I fill his kong about 1/4 the way up with kibble (keeps stuff from getting stuck way down where it is hard to clean) and fill the rest up with canned dog food and freeze it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe your dog will play with the kong
without peanut butter. when you give your
dog peanut butter does it have sugar in it???


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

My dog had a bad allergy to peanut butter.I use cottage cheese.
Linzi


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Never had a dog refuse Vegemite....but that probably doesn't help you much


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I already threw the container away, so I am not sure of the sugar content. I know there is some, but not as much as other brands because I do look at sugar content on the food I buy and try to get the one with the least amount. I am trying to find something for her so when I am gone for a few hours, and she is in her kennel, it can be her treat. 

Excellent idea Brandi, I am going to have to try that!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are some threads with more kong stuffing ideas..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/156433-kongs-do-your-dogs-like-them.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/124928-kong-stuffing.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/121022-kongs.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/recipes/86018-what-do-i-put-my-kong.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/98533-kong-stuffing.html


----------



## Chrissy_GSD (Jul 3, 2011)

sparra said:


> Never had a dog refuse Vegemite....but that probably doesn't help you much


Never tried that but that's a brilliant idea! 

Also, cream cheese, like Philadelphia cream cheese, Zahra loves that


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta enjoys her kong stuffed with applesauce and then frozen. Kinda gross to fill but it works and keeps her amused for a bit. They also like strawberries so i think i'll start cutting up some strawberries into smaller peices, mixing it in with the applesauce and freezing it and see what they do.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Vanilla yogurt mixed with jam? Pumpkin and cream cheese? Mashed up banana?


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I use cream cheese...then put it in the freezer.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Canned dog food is always a hit  If it's too messy, you can freeze it or look for a more firm canned food to use. Another idea is melted cheese. Fill the Kong with treats, kibble and pieces of cheese. Place the Kong small side down in a glass and mircowave it just long enough to get the cheese melt-y. let it cool a bit before offering it to the dog.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Frozen greek yogurt. That's been my dogs favorite all summer. we freeze the yogurt in ice trays and stuff them in the kong.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Try ...Liverwurst (spelling?)......fill the kong, then freeze it.
Good for the dog....they love the taste...and it freezes really well!


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I would start with something your dog really loves that is easy to get out- just so that she learns to love her kong and how to use it. So some real meat- lunch meat, chicken, hot dogs. Then you can transition to a little real meat and some yogurt or dog food or whatever.

I'm lucky enough that my dog will go crazy for anything in the kong- I always freeze it solid so that it takes more than 2 minutes to get out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sagelfn said:


> Here are some threads with more kong stuffing ideas..
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/156433-kongs-do-your-dogs-like-them.html
> 
> ...


Anyone check out the suggestions in these previous threads?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've always just used the kong as a ball. My old dog loved it without treats.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't give Sasha her kong very often, but I've used cheese in it. The girl will go nuts if you even say the word cheese.


----------



## beezaur (Jul 2, 2011)

marshies said:


> I've always just used the kong as a ball. My old dog loved it without treats.


Mine too. He used to enjoy throwing it down the stairs and watching it bounce all the way to the bottom.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Peanut butter gives my dogs diarrhea - if your dog is refusing it there might be a good reason!! I don't give stuffed Kongs any more, I don't need to, but when Conor was a puppy I would put cream cheese and some raw hamburger (he is raw fed) inside then freeze it. Kept him busy for quite a while, and there wasn't even the tiniest bit left after he'd finished....
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Everyone has great ideas of what to put in a Kong but maybe the Kong isn't a toy that she really cares for?

Do you have an Everlasting Treatball? My dog loves his and it is currently being borrowed by 2 Dobermans that are addicted to it.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

hahahahahaha i love this thread! great ideas :wild:


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

These: Butler NutriSentials Lean Treats for Large Breed Dogs | PetFoodDirect

I get them at my vet for $5 and they stink! They fit perfectly in the red bone kong holes and it's convenient because I don't have to prepare anything. I've always found that if I had to leave for some reason and it wasn't planned, I felt bad that I didn't have a frozen kong prepared. This really solved that because it's so easy to plop the treats in there and they're so soft it's hard for them to get it all out. I've tried hot dogs, peanut butter, and even ham and they lose interest within minutes. They will chew for these treats for hours.
Both of my dogs love them. The ingredients are not the best, but it's in such small quantities that I'm not too worried about it. They get raw to even it out!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Everyone has great ideas of what to put in a Kong but maybe the Kong isn't a toy that she really cares for?
> 
> Do you have an Everlasting Treatball? My dog loves his and it is currently being borrowed by 2 Dobermans that are addicted to it.


I'm looking for this next time I go to Petco!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta loves hers filled with banana. No need to mash it, just stuff it in there.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

LOVE all the suggestions! Irsa just started heartworm treatment, so she has to be calm and quiet. It will be nice to have different things to fill the Kong to keep her occupied. Thanks guys!


----------

